# live edge bowl and turned box



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

just finished a live edge bowl and turned box today. the live edge is from the firewood pile  this was my first "green" turning as well as first live edge turning. it was pretty successful, there are some minor checks due to sanding a little to much:yes: (learned my lesson) but overall it turned out pretty good. i finished it with semi gloss poly. I also turned an end grain box which was pretty neat, this was kind of experimental. this is also finished with semi gloss poly.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

nice work. I like the box especially.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

kool work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Great job on both pieces.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice pieces. I like 'em.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job on both. Cool design on the little box.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Lookin' good Ty,
Keep up the good work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks alot guys


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

wow. All of those turning look beautiful. I love them all. Fantastic work.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks ken


----------



## trout (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice, the more I look at whats being turned I might have to give it a try.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

both are very nice -- I particularly like the natural edged bowl, that's something I haven't tried yet


----------

